# Success - Maybe



## Bob Williams (Sep 7, 2020)

Well, I passed my oral and driving test on the NAA today. For me, it seems like a BIG tractor, considering I have only been on lawn mowers. I did as suggested and went thru all the gears at low throttle, then speeded up to about 1/2 throttle. Never took it up to the 1800 rpm to get 540 at the PTO, but that will come as my comfort level increases. 

The next step in my training will be implement attachment. I tried it on the 1/3 yard pond scoop that is fairly small, according to Ed, and has a flat bottom. I was misaligned with the lift arms and scooted it around until I got it hooked up. FAIL grade on that one. I did learn to attach the left side first, then adjust the right arm to attach. I am having a little trouble backing up square as I tend to drift to the side I am looking. Need more practice.

Ed won't release me to work it until I can hook up all the implements I will be using. Now it amounts to getting used to the arm height and distance to get a hookup. Ed teased me for driving like nearsighted monkey, but he has been doing this for almost 50 years and I have just started. I think I will be ready in a couple of weeks. I don't like the solid sway bars at all. You have to lift the implement up and swing it side to side to attach to the pins. I might explore an adjustable set similar to those on the 4000. I don't think a $35 contribution is too much for use of the tractor.

One other note. Ed let me climb on the 4000 and he started it up. My, what a beast of a tractor. I never dreamed it was that much bigger than the NAA. It doesn't look like it from the ground, but is very evident sitting in the seat. I was a little overwhelmed and intimidated by the difference. I am not sure I can ever be comfortable operating it. Ed says he had similar feeling the first time he got on it, but they soon disappear as you get used to it. For now, I am quite happy with the NAA, and look forward to getting some seat time. I am not sure I will even explore the 4000. The NAA should work well for all that I have to do around my place. Ed said to give it some time and I will come around.

For my case, I think I would be happier with one of the compact tractors that can do cleanup work around the place, and mow the yard. I don't know about them being a diesel, which seems rather complicated for me. Do they offer them in gas models?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The Deere x7 series and the simplicity legacy XL are pretty much the same, and are big mowers with pto and 3point options are available in gas. So are smaller boutique tractors like the Ventrac. Otherwise, everything new is diesel powered. I'd like to see a gasoline powered cut with EFI myself, but you'd have to do some custom work to make that happen.


----------

